# Fibro and costochondritis



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Are there a lot of people out their who suffer from both fibro and costochondritis? If so, I would like to learn more about the symptoms of costo? What type of pain do you experience and where is it located? I've read a lot of articles on subject, but I believe first hand knowledge is way better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Carol,I think that is what I have, although I have never been diagnosed specifically. Here is what I feel: a dull ache, tenderness in my left upper chest, below the clavicle, above my left breast. It's almost a flu-like aching in this area. The dull ache comes and goes, although is always tender to slight pressure. There seems to be a slight swelling during discomfort, as the area palpated, seems slightly raised as compared to the right side. I also have the tender area to touch on the right side, but it rarely ever aches or appears to have any soft tissue swelling. A lot of times, I also experience left scapular discomfort and swelling/knotting of the muscle in my left upper back along with it. Right now, it is occuring more often with my frozen shoulder. I am having knots in my trapizeus (sp?) muscle as well, with pain down my left arm to my elbow and wrist, with some numbness and tingling in my fingers. This is similar to carpal tunnel syndrome, I would think. Put all of this together, and not knowing that I have fibro, I suppose it sounds alot like what some might believe would be the symptoms of a heart attack. but when you've lived with it this long, you know that it isn't. So, how about you? Is this at all like what you are experiencing? I would like to know too, since I've never been officially diagnosed with it. I really haven't brought this discomfort up too much to the doctors for a number of years.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

The pain is concentrated on my right side. I have reoccuring pain in the rib cage area on the right side and also sometimes near the breast bone. At the present time, however, I have another new pain (oh yeah) which is located under my rib cage (under my right breast) and is there constantly. Sometimes I experience a shooting pain, but the dull ache is almost always there. It is tender when I push on it, and to me seems to have some soft tissue swelling. When my rib cage is sore I usually get sore muscles in my back, right arm and down my right side under my rib cage. I've had most of it checked out but will probably have it checked out again if the pain does not subside in my upper abdomem. It is in the same area where you experience gall bladder pain, but it can't be that since I don't have one.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't know if that's what I have, but I get pain right in the middle of my sternum. It's a dull, aching pain, but my heart and lungs are fine. Who would give this type of diagnosis? I certainly have many others ...


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I seem to have costo "all the time", but notice that weather changes (mostly cold and rain) cause my costo to flare. Anyone else experience this?I also can't understand why I have soreness all the time from my collar bone down the sternum and into all the ribs.


----------

